# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  INFO : hasil lelang KC SHIRO & SHOWA LBFF "THE LAST SAMURAI"

## LDJ

Lebak Bulus Fish Farm (LBFF) setelah sukses menyelenggarakan Keeping Contest Kohaku LBFF terdahulu. KC ini juga beberapa anakannya berprestasi di kontes, dengan 2 anakannya menjadi RGC di show yang berbeda maka LBFF mengadakan Keeping Contest Shiro & Showa THE LAST SAMURAI LBFF dengan deskripsi sebagai berikut.

BENTUK KEGIATAN
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya) selama proses kegiatan berlangsung.

WAKTU KEGIATAN
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 7-8 bulan, sejak 5 Oktober 2019 sampai 13th KOIS FESTIVAL 2020.

PARTICIPANT KOI
Penyelenggara menyediakan 27 ekor Tosai Kohaku kelahiran April 2019 dengan indukan shiro omosako 65 BU. Pilihan ikan sudah laku terjual pada saat acara MEET & GREET KOIS tanggal 5 Oktober kemarin dan dilaporkan ke forum sebagai bentuk pertanggungjawaban.







PEMBAYARAN LELANG
Koi yang dimenangkan sudah harus dilunasi selambat - lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.

Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening
BCA Cabang Alam Sutera
A/C No. 6041 681 681
A/N CV KOIS

PENJURIAN
Waktu: Penjurian akan dilakukan dengan foto dan video yang diupload ke forum ini selambat-lambatnya 2 minggu sebelum dimulainya 13th KOIS Festival 2020. Ikan peserta yang masuk akan dinilai oleh team JURI KOIS JUDGES (3 juri).

TATA CARA PENJURIAN
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty Keeping Contest).
Juri akan memilih juara 1,2,3,4,5
Juara 1,2,3 WAJIB mengikutsertakan ikannya dalam 13th KOIS FESTIVAL 2020 (free entry)
Apabila tidak entry dengan alasan apapun, maka pemenang dinyatakan gugur dan hadiah akan diberikan ke juara di bawahnya.

HADIAH
Juara akan mendapatkan :

1.	JUARA 1 (GRAND CHAMPION) : 5% dari nilai total penjualan 
2.	JUARA 2 (RESERVE GRAND CHAMPION) : 3% dari nilai total penjualan 
3.	JUARA 3 : 2% dari nilai total penjualan
4.	JUARA 4 : cadangan 
5.	JUARA 5 : cadangan

LAIN-LAIN
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya.

DAFTAR IKAN
*) no 15 diganti dengan no 16



























*) no 15 diganti dengan no 16

*) no 15 diganti dengan no 16

----------


## LDJ

selamat bertanding untuk semua peserta !

----------

